# My 3 month old husky, Eli :]



## dudeee_ (Apr 17, 2010)

My sisters Great Dane, they LOVE playing with each other!







He use to have one floppy ear! it was SO cute but clearly it straightened out :[


----------



## Rooster (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the blue eyes and black fur combo....Awesome!!


----------



## dudeee_ (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks! :] He gets so many compliments about his eyes!


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Soon as I seen the word ''HUSKY'' I rushed right over, 

Now all I can say is AWWWWWWWW! What a face!

So adorable. Is he mixed?


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful husky. :] It's one of my favorite dog breeds and I am actually considering getting one for my second dog. (It's a close tie between Husky and Pit bull)


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG, he's just beautiful!!! When you get tired of him, give me a call, I will come and take him off your hands!!!!


----------



## dudeee_ (Apr 17, 2010)

Sakima said:


> Soon as I seen the word ''HUSKY'' I rushed right over,
> 
> Now all I can say is AWWWWWWWW! What a face!
> 
> So adorable. Is he mixed?


Yeah! He is husky wolf mix, mostly husky though! The mom is full husky and is GORGEOUS with a red and white fur and the dad is husky wolf mix and is black like him!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

He is adorable


----------



## HarleysMomy1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Awww what an adorable puppy, he is going to be quite the looker when he gets older.


----------

